# Shoot Thru Mesh on Pop Ups



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Well I had a great hunt this weekend at our lease in the Junction area, although I missed for the first time with my bow. I lined up on a doe at 25 yds made the shot & the arrow went somewhere??? I missed so bad the deer didn't even run! I spoke with another lease member & he thought the mesh might have sent the arrow sailing. This had happened to him in the past. Any body else had problems with shooting through the "shoot through" window covering:question:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

We all miss and always try to find something to blame it on. I used to shoot fixed blades through them with no problems. I always made sure they were nice and tight.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Got me! Just to clarify this was only my 3rd shot, maybe I got lucky the first two times! I was shooting a fixed blade & the mesh was not as tight as it probably should have been. This morning I pulled the screen half way down just in case! On a side note I really enjoy sitting in the tent vs the tripod (as I was in the first two kills) just hope to connect the next time!:brew2:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I love hunting out of a pop-up. I take the mesh off and wear a black shirt. Don't open too many windows. You don't have to be as still in a pop-up.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

10-4 Thanks for the replies!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Never had a problem shooting through the mesh, Heck I shot through the blind one time and still hit the mark.:rybka:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have never had a problem with the mesh and taken easily over a hundred animals through mesh.

There are a couple of other threads on this subject if you are interested.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't shoot through the mesh so I can't help you there. I will tell you that it's not if you're going to miss with a bow, it's when...maybe that was just your "when".

TH


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

What type of rest do you shoot if you shot a Wb or a hostage. It has happened to me on targets when the arrow didn't make it all the way down through the brushes and rest on top at 25 yards the arrow might go 10 ft high.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

dlove said:


> What type of rest do you shoot if you shot a Wb or a hostage. It has happened to me on targets when the arrow didn't make it all the way down through the brushes and rest on top at 25 yards the arrow might go 10 ft high.


What???????


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

artofficial said:


> What???????


Lol, He's talking about one of those Old Noisy Whisker Bisquits!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He's also talking about the Hostage rest that a lot of us use. You make sure that your arrow is resting on the bottom brush and that it's not just stuck between the top two brushes.

TH


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> I have never had a problem with the mesh and taken easily over a hundred animals through mesh.
> 
> There are a couple of other threads on this subject if you are interested.


That's good Info. Chunky, in my Feeble mind I imagined the Thwack that the impact would make going through the mesh and also maybe the destabilization of the shaft! I have hunted out of make shift ground blinds and mostly tri-pods but i'm thinking about purchasing a decent pop-up! Thanks for the info.!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> He's also talking about the Hostage rest that a lot of us use. You make sure that your arrow is resting on the bottom brush and that it's not just stuck between the top two brushes.
> 
> TH


The Hostage looks like a Quality rest , i could see a problem if the shaft Dia. was a bit small or a bit large but maybe there is adjustment for that that assures propper seating?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> I have never had a problem with the mesh and taken easily over a hundred animals through mesh.
> 
> There are a couple of other threads on this subject if you are interested.


This may be a Stupid question and coming from Me that is Not Rare, but does the mesh work well with Mechanicals? I personally used Fixed blades but i'm sure there are plenty of Mechanical user's one here!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

*Arrow Rest*



dlove said:


> What type of rest do you shoot if you shot a Wb or a hostage. It has happened to me on targets when the arrow didn't make it all the way down through the brushes and rest on top at 25 yards the arrow might go 10 ft high.


I am using a fall away arrow rest so I think I am okay there. I am going to just bring a target to my area & shoot through the mesh to see what happens. I could use the practice anyhow!

Thanks.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I really don't know about mechanicals, I have heard guys tell it both ways.

I would suggest you use your actual set up and shoot through some and make up your own mind. That is what I did the first time. I was convinced that it had to have a negative effect. 50 shots through an old Invisa-Blind, and I never saw any change.

I do shoot heavy arrows, fixed blade broadheads, and trad...so I am not nearly as accurate as compound shooters as a rule, and my shots are always close.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

the Hostage is a quality rest; I've been using one since they first came out but yea it can happen that the arrow shaft isn't seated against the bottom brush. Don't ask me how I know. 

TH


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

When I bought my bow it came with the Hostage rest and I just never liked that style of rest. I switched to a Ripcord fall away. My wifes bow has the Hostage and she shoots fine. As far as mechanicals, the Rage is a bad mofo. 2"+ cutting diameter and leaves a blood trail that Stevie Wonder could follow. I also like that they come with the field tips to practice with. I'll take the chance on one failing. Once you shoot them you will see why.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

I shoot through mesh every time with ABC Liberty heads... never missed my mark. Although I have missed several times out of trees


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'll take the chance on one failing.


See I won't do that because with my luck it will fail on the biggest buck of my lifetime. Same with fall away rests...they'll fail too.

I like the old KISS way of thinking; the less things that I have that might fail the better off I am.

TH


----------

